# Weird buzz or twang sound inside my head?



## kesoaps (Dec 18, 2004)

Occasionally, just as I'm about to drift off to sleep, I'll hear a buzz, or twang sound that seems to zap through the right side of my brain (for lack of better description!) Sometimes I think it sounds like a saw, other times the twang of a rubber band. It's always brief, but jolts me back to consciousness.

Anyone ever experience something like that? Tried googling 'snap or twang in the brain' but didn't get very far


----------



## NickieL (Jun 15, 2007)

mosquitos?


----------



## uncle Will in In. (May 11, 2002)

Nerves. Some people get a falling sensation when their mind hits the sleep button. Listen to the radio while getting ready to sleep and you'll make the transition out of pure boredom. 

Either that or your automatic transmission that shifts you from awake to sleep is about a quart low causing it to jerk when shifting.


----------



## kesoaps (Dec 18, 2004)

LOL...I'll go with the transmission fluid


----------



## Farmer Dave (Jan 1, 2003)

I sometimes get pops and buzzzzzz's in my ear when I get an ear infection.


----------



## Nan (May 13, 2002)

Occasionally it happens to me...I wonder if it is similar to the sudden leg jerks that sometimes occur. It is just that you are relaxing and your body is ...to borrow that lovely transmission analogy...shifting into neutral! LOL!


----------



## NickieL (Jun 15, 2007)

Whatcha need, is a tin foil hat. Them aliens are beaming stuff into your brain!


----------



## MELOC (Sep 26, 2005)

that means your micro-chip needs replaced. if you see bright lights beaming into your room in the middle of the night, and strange, shadowy figures by your bedside, don't worry about your inability to run away. they are just the mechanics and have come to fix your problem!


----------



## Shinsan (Jul 11, 2006)

kesoaps said:


> LOL...I'll go with the transmission fluid


Any particular brand....Jim Beam, Johnny Walker, Napoleon, Smirnoff...?


----------



## kesoaps (Dec 18, 2004)

Okay, people...    :TFH: 

It's just kinda freaking me out as it's never happened before, and now suddenly I've got this ZAP, like an electric shock, running through my brain. But go ahead, tease me about it. Sniff. 

Now I feel like I'm the only one who hasn't had this happen before. Well...at least the only one without a tinfoil hat...


----------



## AR Cattails (Dec 22, 2005)

I feel for you having something like that happen. I wouldn't quite know how to explain it to my doctor or how they could diagnose it. Maybe they will know so I would check it out. If I look and come across anything that sounds like this, I'll let you know.


----------



## giometriks (Jul 24, 2005)

When I went off paxil or one of those drugs I had a zap feeling while I was getting it out of my system. It happened in the daytime too though. Some describe a loud pop when coming back into the body from astral projection. Not that I'm experienced with that...

Suzi


----------



## seedspreader (Oct 18, 2004)

That's the sound I heard before I was abducted and impregnated. 

Doggone pregnancy has caused horrible weight gain... sigh. Oh, the cravings.


----------



## newfieannie (Dec 24, 2006)

all kidding aside folks this sounds like what my bro. has . the doc. said it was tintinitus(sp?) it's just awful. i think he keeps it under controll now with some sort of small radio. he had a heck of a time dealing with it at first. ...Georgia.


----------



## Square Peg (Dec 20, 2007)

Tinnitus (sp?) was my first thought too. My mother suffers from it but the noises are there all the time. Could be that during the day when you're busy you don't notice them and they only bother you when you're trying to relax into sleep. If you google "tinnitus" you will find there are different types and different treatments. Best of luck.


----------



## kesoaps (Dec 18, 2004)

Okay, googled it. Interesting. I'm not seeing pop, zap, or twang as a description, but when I stopped and listened, I definitely have a very high pitch ring going on in there right now. Not loud enough to be annoying, barely audible over the computer. Guess I'll be looking into it a bit more.

Zeal...I can sympathize with the weight gain. Whens the little alien due? And do men have different gestation lengths than women? And one more question...does the fact that it's an alien baby alter the gestation length? I mean, muffins don't take as long to bake as bread, so one would think that aliens would need a different amount of time in your oven.


----------



## okiemom (May 12, 2002)

I will get something like that sometimes from weather changing (sinus troubles). I wil happen when I change from upright to horizontal. the noise will just suddenly start w/ what I would call a pop, then ring, and just as suddenly stop. 

Very agravating, but not dibilitating for me. Any white noise helps if it is bad during the night. you might try some sinus meds to se if it helps.


----------



## Nan (May 13, 2002)

My hubby had ringing in his ears from taking aspirin. He has been on aspirin for 2 years now and JUST now got the ringing....so backed off to a smaller dose and that seems to have helped! Are you by any chance taking aspirin?

ZYG....I would NOT want to be you and have to try to find maternity men's clothes! LOL! I wore overalls a lot when I was expecting...that's just a little "mom" to "mom" tip! LOL! I betcha that those talk show hosts will be calling you at any minute!


----------



## texican (Oct 4, 2003)

The voices inside my head tell me that you may have a blood pressure problem... lay off the MSG... if I eat something with msg, my voices start squealing...


----------



## NickieL (Jun 15, 2007)

hmmm...were you probed by any chance?


----------



## seedspreader (Oct 18, 2004)

NickieL said:


> hmmm...were you probed by any chance?


That's a probing question!


----------



## Zipporah (Jul 30, 2006)

My dh has that problem for some time.They thought he had a tumor in his ear, but he didn't.They gave up trying to figure it out.He does have high blood pressure though and has his whole life.


----------



## SunsetSonata (Nov 23, 2006)

You, yes you, might have Exploding Head Syndrome!

http://www.mayoclinic.com/health/exploding-head-syndrome/AN00929

http://64.233.169.104/search?q=cach...d+syndrome"&hl=en&ct=clnk&cd=3&gl=us&ie=UTF-8

Seems you are far from alone:

http://64.233.169.104/search?q=cach...inside+head&hl=en&ct=clnk&cd=1&gl=us&ie=UTF-8


----------



## TNnative (May 23, 2004)

I have a friend who has hearing/inner ear problems. At times she hears a buzzing sound in her ears. It can be so loud that I can hear it standing next to her. Quite odd.


----------



## Nancy (May 14, 2002)

Sounds like something I had when I was having hot flashes this summer due to menopause.


----------



## dixiegal62 (Aug 18, 2007)

kesoaps said:


> Okay, people...    :TFH:
> 
> It's just kinda freaking me out as it's never happened before, and now suddenly I've got this ZAP, like an electric shock, running through my brain. But go ahead, tease me about it. Sniff.
> 
> Now I feel like I'm the only one who hasn't had this happen before. Well...at least the only one without a tinfoil hat...


I get electrical zaps, most times as Im drifting off to sleep, sometimes I hear loud explosions. Sometimes the zap will run though my body, I always figured in my case it had something to do with my ms.


----------



## Dorothea (May 10, 2004)

i always hear the phone ringing when i lay down, but it's not ringing crazy i know :Bawling:


----------

